# 680 Miles in a EV



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Proof its easily (ish) possible to do a long unplanned journey in an EV. Unedited version is 54mins which I thought most on here wouldn't have the patience for!

Did it on the way to Goodwood FOS. 680 miles for £0!

Would've gone in the Polo GTI but it's not arrived yet.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

When you say £0, where did you charge the car?

If it was at home surely it would have cost something!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL well thats a nice stress free journey  

*NOOOOOTTTTTT!!!*


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> When you say £0, where did you charge the car?
> 
> If it was at home surely it would have cost something!


I didn't do a 680mile round trip by charging at home????

Used Ecotricity points.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> LOL well thats a nice stress free journey
> 
> *NOOOOOTTTTTT!!!*


First part was a little squeaky bum! After that it was fine!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

How much time was spent recharging?


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

i manage about 16 urban in this weather in mine, lol.
<<< in that

but that does me to and from the office each day, apart from a blast stretch on the way home when engine is needed.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Will try and watch this tonight mate. Interested to see how easy it is given the current state of the EV infrastructure in the UK.

Funny to think that in 15, maybe even 10 years we will be looking at these 'challenges' and laugh at how prehistoric it must of all been...!

Decent sized batteries and superchargers everywhere doesnt seem like a too distant dream...



K777mk2 said:


> i manage about 16 urban in this weather in mine, lol.
> <<< in that
> 
> but that does me to and from the office each day, apart from a blast stretch on the way home when engine is needed.


All about smiles per gallon at that point!

I can get mine down to 18 when I try....which I often do! :driver:


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry I mean 16 miles per charge, its a Panamera S E Hybrid.

So one charge in warm weather gives 16 miles per charge.

(Average over 18k miles is 35mpg. electric and petrol combined)

The beauty is I can charge on the move too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd look into this when they do 3to 400 miles on one charge. As said as technology improves and they become cheaper and more popular it'll be easier. By then though as sales go up the government and electricity charging point owners will have cottoned on and price per mile will be the same as petrol/diesel is now. Look what happened with diesel, as soon as they became popular cost went up of the cars and then diesel went up too. When I switched to diesel it was 17p a litre cheaper than petrol!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

K777mk2 said:


> Sorry I mean 16 miles per charge, its a Panamera S E Hybrid.
> 
> So one charge in warm weather gives 16 miles per charge.
> 
> ...


Ah very nice!

I got the impression that hybrids in those cars was more for performance than economy? Guess its great to have the option of being full EV around town though?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> I'd look into this when they do 3to 400 miles on one charge. As said as technology improves and they become cheaper and more popular it'll be easier. By then though as sales go up the government and electricity charging point owners will have cottoned on and price per mile will be the same as petrol/diesel is now. Look what happened with diesel, as soon as they became popular cost went up of the cars and then diesel went up too. When I switched to diesel it was 17p a litre cheaper than petrol!!


Probably right, but I can't envision the cost of household electricity will go up that substantially?

If you consider it costs around £1/2 to charge over night, and on a 300mile range car you could very happily charge the car at home without needing to use the charging stations (i.e. if I had a cheaper petrol at home, I wouldn't need to go to the stations...).

Biggest hurdle for me is I live in a Victorian terraced without parking outside my house...


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> I'd look into this when they do 3to 400 miles on one charge. As said as technology improves and they become cheaper and more popular it'll be easier. By then though as sales go up the government and electricity charging point owners will have cottoned on and price per mile will be the same as petrol/diesel is now. Look what happened with diesel, as soon as they became popular cost went up of the cars and then diesel went up too. When I switched to diesel it was 17p a litre cheaper than petrol!!


i had same thought coming from a 640d, but my average in a car thats quick, and has done 147mph in Germany, returning an average over 18000 miles is 34mpg, using the urban electric brings the cost of fuel to almost what i could get in the 640d.

Hybrid is the way forward until they can do 300/400 miles per charge, and theres loads of places, and quick charge too.
That said Porsche reckon there Mission E will do that and charge fully in under 30mins, its theoretical for now though.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

ardandy said:


> Proof its easily (ish) possible to do a long unplanned journey in an EV. Unedited version is 54mins which I thought most on here wouldn't have the patience for!
> 
> Did it on the way to Goodwood FOS. 680 miles for £0!
> 
> ...


You turned into Alan partridge at 1.47 to 2.04


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Still haven't got a name for one!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I get about 400 miles per 62l tank. Not bad for a 2.2 tonne hybrid with a 3.5l Petrol V6. Think I'd rather spend the extra £££ than cope with all that faf!!


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

about same here, but all depends on where and how.
i did 2000miles in 3 days in france in May, and whilst i charged on the run, the range dropped, as at home day to to day I can almost do the day without needing the engine due to the queue most of the way.
I have never charged at any services alth9ough i have the electricity card.
just at home/work and on the run.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If I don't want the faf I'd just take the other car. If I want to save £££'s I'll take that.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I get about 400 miles per 62l tank. Not bad for a 2.2 tonne hybrid with a 3.5l Petrol V6. Think I'd rather spend the extra £££ than cope with all that faf!!


I can get 370 odd miles out of the 208GTI with its tiny tank.....and 550 odd miles out of the Mazda 6 (2l Petrol) with its normal tank.

Think I will stick to fossil fuels for now ta


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The last time I looked it is not really £0 as the rental of the batteries ought to be taken into account. The lowest cost if I remember correctly was £70/month plus someone is paying for the electricity you use to recharge. In the fullness of time there will also be the recycling/disposal cost of the used batteries.

Nothing is ever free.

I have looked at electric as I don't need a car to get to work at present so it is attractive for the short journeys when I do use my car. Battery technology should get better and better.

I did see a very nice tesla the other day with gull wing back doors and very nice rims. I also saw what I think was the tesla s and that also looked quite nice.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

You don't need to rent the batteries, just buy them when buying the car.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The last time I looked it is not really £0 as the rental of the batteries ought to be taken into account. The lowest cost if I remember correctly was £70/month plus someone is paying for the electricity you use to recharge. In the fullness of time there will also be the recycling/disposal cost of the used batteries.


My LEAF has no battery lease. It's an option when you buy to choose.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

As of August the charge points will now cost £5 for 20 mins charge (which is roughly 10% to 80%)


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Costs me 70p to charge up at home or work, giving say 15miles, which means for the cost of a gallon I can drive 107miles (£5.00 per gallon).
I use it in places where I am in a line doing urban speeds. Other wise its in sport plus mode.
It can do 84mph in electric if i want.
Its done 147mph in germany.
It can do 5.5 0-62mph - and it does. A lot.
The battery was in the price, it has a 7 year warranty.
Its 71grames emissions, i pay the more or less the same company car tax as one of my guys with a 420d, yet my car cost £96k with options. 

Before I bought it, i was going to buy an M6, which wasnt new, but ex demo 5 motnhs old. list £107k, selling at £70k. 5 mins in the Porsche sold it. And considering I am a constant poster on BMWlander thats a big move away from BMW for me.

Having driven it for a year, without doubt, Hybrid is the way forward for the future, you only have to look at what all the manufacturers are doing, eventually when batteries are lots cheaper for the manufacturers to buy of the makers, such as Bosch, and provide much longer distance, coupled with cheaper and more charging points. (I regularly see 3 or 4 tesla waitign at the Village hotel I gym at - including one arrived on a trailer as he ran out of juice)

But.

Dont get me wrong, if i could pay the same co car tax on a Turbo it would be a no brainer. Because that 1 second makes a world of difference.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hybrids are replacing diesels.

Especially when cities start charging for them to enter in 2020.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

ardandy said:


> As of August the charge points will now cost £5 for 20 mins charge (which is roughly 10% to 80%)


I got that email too this morning, however i don't have either an iphone or android phone, which will now be required to start the charge session, so i won't be able to use the ecotricity charge points any more :wall::wall::wall:



ardandy said:


> Hybrids are replacing diesels.


Yeah, i found out the other week that Toyota stopped making diesels a while ago, now you can only get Hybrid or Unleaded.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

ardandy said:


> I didn't do a 680mile round trip by charging at home????
> 
> Used Ecotricity points.


Right!

Sorry about that, should have watched the video I guess :lol:

Well done though, impressive however you did it.:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My rant!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

How much will it cost for the Journey say next year then if you did it the same and they were charging you for the electric etc?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

About £40-£45


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That could be annoying but still, if you're commuting from home usually its still cheap power.

I would imagine these charge stations will be defunct in 10 years anyway when the range is 400 miles per charge.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

In ten years I imagine the range being more than 500 miles in every electric. This year will start being normal 215 miles. Chevrolet Bolt, Opel Ampera-e, tesla model 3 all with real 215 miles. And yet this year will go out the leaf 45kw and bmw i3 with what I think 150 real miles. Tesla will release the 100kw baterie this year also.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

This guy could have done with a bigger range










The story was, he ran out of charge, called Tesla, who brought him a charged loaner, picked up his car, brought it here to charge, then were going to take it to him where ever he was and swap back. All free.
So Tesla over a great service.
But to reiterate, its the waiting time if your a high miler, even the tow truck had to wait for one of the other two Tesla to finish charging, as did the Tesla who arrived at the same time. 
If Starbucks or other fast food places teamed up with Tesla with a charger, then theres money to be made from Tesla drivers waiting.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tesla are increasing destination charging 3 fold over the next year so it's coming.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I really hope battery technology is sorted out. I have been using lithium polymer batteries for several years now. The size, weight and power available has not made a step change that a lot of rc modellers have been expecting.

It is going to be interesting watching the developments over the next few years.

The government (all tax payers) has been forced to subsidise the electric market and I for one think it is time for the electric business to show it is a viable business and stand on its own two feet.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Daniel Branco said:


> In ten years I imagine the range being more than 500 miles in every electric. This year will start being normal 215 miles. Chevrolet Bolt, Opel Ampera-e, tesla model 3 all with real 215 miles. And yet this year will go out the leaf 45kw and bmw i3 with what I think 150 real miles. Tesla will release the 100kw baterie this year also.
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


You're mistaken - CLAIMED 215 miles does not equate to actual 215 miles.... as with all cars


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The Model 3 will have a minimum 200+ mile range on the US scale which is far more accurate than the European one. For example the range of the 24kw Leaf in US is 83 miles which is pretty easy to achieve.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Yes, you ate right, claimed. But that news are not european  The EPA cycle is far more accurate and the bolt is going out this October already.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

So was the 3-4 hour wait in charging really worth it for that trip/for the saving of £30-40 

That's along time sat waiting around


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

possul said:


> So was the 3-4 hour wait in charging really worth it for that trip/for the saving of £30-40
> 
> That's along time sat waiting around


Well I would stop at least 30mins each way regardless, so its a couple of hours extra, and I would love to know what you drive that gives you 680miles for £40 worth of fuel...!

680miles in my car would be 3 stops at £60 each, so £180 saved...

Granted I would have a much more fun and 'spirited' journey, but then also more likely to get a speeding ticket, so yet more savings...!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The saving was going to an earlier post. 
If the services start charging you £5 for a recharge
The £40 extra would be how much on top you'd need for fuel.

Tbh in his video he's being overtaken by lorries so must be doing less than them at some point.
I could do 680 miles sat at 75 to maybe just over tank
Plus my car cost 2k not 20k+ (only valid if buying a new car which il never do)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Charging as they do makes current range EVs (exc Tesla) very much a short range car as the financial gain on long journeys is less now. 

However in 1 year I've done 14,000 miles and 12,000 of those were charged at home. Those 12k miles cost me £281 in electric. As an only car they're not there yet if you have two then they're great!

The car costs me £200pm (call it a lease) and I spend £23pm on fuel so £233 pm to run (no tax, mot, repairs).

A used car that gets 50mpg over 1,000 miles pm would cost about £100pm in fuel + repairs, mot, depreciation, etc. This could be very varied with any car of course!

For £233pm total car AND fuel cost at 1k miles a month when I need something reliable and warrantied for work they're brilliant. I wouldn't have one as an only car though, which is why the Polo GTI was ordered!


----------

